# Design einer J2EE applikation?



## kakamu (26. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

zur Zeit bin ich dabei mich in J2EE reinzufressen wegen meiner Diplomarbeit! Der Wahnsinn was es da für komplexe und kompetente sachen gibt die man nicht kennt 

wollte jetzt eine applikation realisieren welche aus einem Server und mehreren Clients besteht (Admin, Handy, PDA).
Habe mir überlegt das ganz komponentensbasiert, skalierbar und blablabla aufzubauen und habe mich über EJB informiert.
Der Admin Client dient sogesehen als Administrationsbereich und ist also grundverschieden vom handy respektive PDA Client. Die Administration soll in einem normalen Browser möglich sein.
Habe mir überlegt EJB mit WEb-Services einzusetzen für den Handy Client sowie den PDA CLient. Oder gibt es da noch was besseres? 
Welche Technik ist optimal um die administration zu realisieren? Auch web-services? Hab mir gedacht dass das wenig sinn macht da ich bestimmt 40 Funktionen veröffentlichen müSste dann und das also ziemlich langsam wäre und unsicher. Was kann man sonst anwenden für die administration?

Gibt es eigentlich in Java fertige Komponenten (EJB) füR Benutzermanagement und Rechtemanagement?
Bezüglich frameworks machts sinn sowas einzusetzen?
Bezüglich Patterns, wie findet man ein Sinnvolles? oder soll man keins einsetzen für meine applikation?

so das war jetzt en haufen fragen, jedoch hoffe dass wengistens einige gelöst werden können....würde euch sehr dankbar sein....
also nicht zögern umpaar hilfestellungen zu geben

viele grüsse
paul


----------



## frager (9. Apr 2006)

hi, also patterns sollte man eigentlich immer einsetzen. da würd ich ua. MVC vorschlagen, geht bei sowas eigentlich immer. also view ist die serverpräsentationsschicht und die clientseitige, controll sind dann servlets und model eben dein datenmodell. also bei j2ee ists ja dann wurscht, welcher der clienten (applet oder application client) zugreift....unterschiedlich ist nur das protokoll, also http oder wml oder rmi und soweiter. also der admin läuft NIE auf pda oder handy?

gruß


----------



## jdevelop.eu (15. Apr 2006)

Bezüglich Patterns, kann dir da das Buch: Core J2EE Patterns (SUN Press) empfehlen. Hat ISBN: 3827267102


----------

